# Bildwiederholfrequenz @ SUSE



## Atom (16. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe mir SUSE Linux 9.0 auf meinen 2. PC installiert und kann allerdings nicht die grafische Oberfläche starten, da 75hz eingestellt sind, mein TFT aber nur 60hz mitmacht. 
Ich habe bereits den sax2-Befehl ausprobiert:



> sax2 --vesa 0:1024x768@60



allerdings interessiert es den PC wohl nicht was ich angebe, 
da er immernoch 75hz benutzt und mein Bildschirm weiterhin schwarz bleibt.


Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. Januar 2004)

Die Bildschirmauflösung wird auch bei SUSE meines Erachtens nach in der XF86Config des XServers eingestellt.
Ich weiss leider nicht ob die dort auch unter /etc/X11/XF86Config zu finden ist, wie in meinem Linux.


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,

gib in der Konsole doch einfach nur sax2 ein. Dann kommst du in die "grafische Oberfläche" und kannst dort deinen Monitor-Typ bequem per Maus einstellen.
Wenn du einen Flachbildschirm hast würde ich die auch empfehlen, LCD zu nehmen anstatt VESA...
Dafür isses ja da. Bei mir hats jedenfalls gefunzt...
MfG


----------



## marcoX (28. Januar 2004)

Danke Euch, ich glaub ich habs hinbekommen.

Marco


----------

